# Tubes To Pouch Attacment



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

how do you attach tubes to a pouch 'cause I have about 40ft of latex tubing that I am going to make band sets out of and I am unsure on how to attach it to the pouch, thanks


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

push the band about three quarters of an inch through the hole in the pouch then pinch it with the hand holding the rest of the elastic then get a binding strip (this can be elastic or thin cord, i prefer elastic as do most people bacause it keeps it under better tension) then wrap it around the tubes just where the pouch finishes the same that you would do with flat bands but if i am making a tube set up i wrap it around a lot more because i find that the tubes really want to spring open.

i hope this helps you


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this post


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Depends on the diameter of the tube (inner and outer). For the chinese tube and Tex's pulled latex in the 40 to 50mm OD range, I like to just clip a half inch of the tube, stretch it over the pouch end of the tubes and push it down an inch or so, then pull the ends through the pouch, fold over and then stretch the cuff and slide it back up over the ends snug to the pouch. It's a low weight, low wear attachment and I've never had one fail after pulling the pouch good and tight the first time. The first few you do you might be a little careful with, but after a little experience, it's quite safe and easy.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the comments it really helped


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

will a small cut piece of 1745 tubing work on 1745? maybe a constrictor is better?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> will a small cut piece of 1745 tubing work on 1745? maybe a constrictor is better?


Yes, I use this method with those tubes all the time. I'm a little less confident of using 2040 on itself, but 1745 has had plenty of testing behind it as a method of keeping pouches and tubes together.

James


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

* jskeen thanks for the reply and confidence in that technique. Now I know they wont slip off*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> will a small cut piece of 1745 tubing work on 1745? maybe a constrictor is better?


Yes, I use this method with those tubes all the time. I'm a little less confident of using 2040 on itself, but 1745 has had plenty of testing behind it as a method of keeping pouches and tubes together.

James
[/quote]I use 2040 on itself and every other kind of band I make but I use one cuff per pouch side.
There's a picture in this thread of my pouch-side attachment. Using one per side really cuts down on the weight and bulk at the pouch. I use this method on Thera Gold bands and Tex latex as well. Works great, especially since I hate tying knots.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I use this method on 1745 and 1842 tubes, very quick and neat and I've never had one fail yet - also givesa good use fo the wornout tubes as they can be cut up for the attachment.


----------

